# First Table saw purchase!



## illcrx (May 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, I may be buying a table saw soon! 
I have a little bit of woodworking in my past, I was a car audio installer and really like working with the custom boxes so from there I decided to get into the hobby and am at a point where I can do that. 

So Im looking at getting a table saw, I found this one on CL

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/tls/2370960007.html

He says its model number 152.221040 

I really want to put the Incara TS-LS fencing system on it which is why I am going for a larger saw, I have a 2 car garage to work in, with 1 car parked in there so I have a bit of room to spare. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's the Craftsman 22104 made by Steel City/Orion. It was the entry level sister saw to the 22114 and 22124, and all featured yoke style cabinet mounted trunnions that add a lot of mass, and are easy to reach and align. The 22104 was the only one of the 3 to offer stock steel wings. The fence isn't great, but should be functional, and if you add the Incra you're golden. My biggest concern is price....it occasionally sold new in the $400-$500 range, so $350 isn't a great bargain, but it has a decent lineage. Try offering $275 to $300.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice, when are you picking it up ;]


----------



## illcrx (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input! 

I'll try offering less, I also have a Ridgid TS3650 on CL too that I was looking at, I have read some good reviews about the Ridgid. What do you guys think? Both have 350 on their heads. 

As far as picking them up, not sure maybe next day or 2! But I dont think I can start on any projects right away I have lots of other things to do. 

Thanks again.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Ridgid has cast iron wings vs steel, the built in Herculift, and I think the Ridgid's fence is a little better. The Cman has the cabinet mounted trunnions going for it, and weighs more. Is one in better condition than the other? I'd offer less for the Ridgid too unless it's new. Executive decision time... :laughing:


----------



## illcrx (May 15, 2011)

Ya, Ive heard good things about the Ridgid, though I just noticed that the motor is on the back and the craftsman is on the side. I only have a 2 car garage and need to consider space so I may have to go with the Craftsman. BUT on the other hand with the Incra system on the saw its going to be fairly deep anyway! 

Decisions, decisions...... 

Thanks again for your input!


----------

